# Found fix for nvcpl.dll error



## supertemp

Hi,

I recently reinstalled my old Caesar III game with patch, and after restarting, the nvidia driver was always nagging me about a problem with nvcpl.dll (I already forgot the detailed text). I went on the Internet but failed to find a solution, but now that I found it I thought I wanted to post it for others. This website appears kinda on the top on Google search, so hopefully people will find it. (There were pseudosolutions posted, but they didn't fix the root of the problem, all they did were disabling nvcpl.dll... my apologies if somebody else did find the root of the problem but I didn't see it.)

nvcpl.dll is required for the nvidia user interface which appears on Control Panel -> Display -> Settings -> Advanced. If you do not see an nvidia tab here, then your system is not working properly.

I traced this back to OLEAUT32.DLL because I downloaded some precompiled open source software from the Internet and told me OLEAUT32.DLL was out of date. Strange, since I always keep my machine up to date with Windows Update. Then it dawned on me that the installation of the old Caesar III software replaced the file with an old one, and that nvcpl.dll uses it.

I searched microsoft.com for the latest and greatest in terms of this DLL, and I found it in:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...61-7a9c-43e7-9117-f673077ffb3c&displaylang=en

This installs not only the latest OLEAUT32.DLL but all other related DLLs, just in case. Because this comes directly from microsoft.com, it is highly recommended that you install this. It certainly fixed my problems.

Now, I only registered to post this and am now back to regular work. Meaning, post your experiences in this thread if you want (for others to see), but I will not be back to check on the feedback.

Good luck. Cheers, --supertemp


----------



## jazzar25

Thxs for the help


----------

